# Where should my fish be?



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a 15gal, 10gal and 5 gallon tanks, in the tanks i have 4 guppies, 5 bettas (female) and two cories, what fish do you think 
should be in what tanks?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

If all the bettas are female they can go in the 15 gallon as a sorority with the two cories and then the guppies can have the 10 gallon.

Cories really should be in groups of 3+ as they are schooling fish... That is why I recommend the cories with the bettas.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 to Fishman. Alternatively, just the girls in the ten and the guppies and cories (do get more cories) in the 15 gallon.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ +1
And with the five gallon get another male betta. lolz


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im down to four bettas, could the four go to the ten gallon and with the cories? Ill eventually get more cories and put them in the 15 gal?

P.S. thanks for your help! also, the 10 gal had a 15 gal filter and the 15 has a 20 gal filter.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Even with the 15 gallon filter 4 bettas + cories = overstocking... The bettas alone would be okay in the 10 gallon.

Sorry about the girl.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd get another betta to bump it up to 5 and put them in the 10g. Then the cories and gups can go in the 15g. And add 2 or 3 more cories if you put them in the 15g.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Im getting another 10 gal (would want bigger but cant afford now (im only 14)) so, the 15 gal will be empty (i put the fish in the right spots) do you think i could get 1 rainbow or ref tailed shark and 3 mollies?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know sharks at all but I would avoid rooming a shark with anything. Don't know though.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Red-tailed sharks are very agressive and I know they need a large tank. Maybe a 50 Gallon? Mollies need are brackish (that means you need to add aquarium salt), and need a 30 Gallon tank or above.


----------

